# Casino in the woods that sells pizza?



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> So what you are saying is that the police department is too small to react to that type of commotion? However most places also have guards and bouncers though, cant I just hire a couple of those? Also why do you believe that every business is going to automatically turn into a hostage situation. I believe that is a huge stretch. Most clubs have guards as well, why can you not have security secretly guarding the Casino?


Right. That's usually what rural police forces end up having to do. A hostage situation would be exceedingly unlikely, but that's not my point. My point is that places like Las Vegas and Atlantic City have an unusual amount of crime centered around their gambling establishments. Alcohol and losing all of your money in one night don't mix well with each other.

Hired security would be helpful, but it's only a few steps from mall cops. They exist to look intimidating, not to actually stop a crisis.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh well your stealing an already popular Idea here from Minnesota off the native american reservation lol. They have casinos in the woods, with pizza buffets available. I doubt you make as much of a killing as the native americans here tho lol they get all the land and tax write offs because of previous civil wars here.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Right. That's usually what rural police forces end up having to do. A hostage situation would be exceedingly unlikely, but that's not my point. My point is that places like Las Vegas and Atlantic City have an unusual amount of crime centered around their gambling establishments. Alcohol and losing all of your money in one night don't mix well with each other.
> 
> Hired security would be helpful, but it's only a few steps from mall cops. They exist to look intimidating, not to actually stop a crisis.


Your point is that I cant have a casino in the woods since there will be a hostage situation on a regular bases or something of that nature all the time. Which is absolutely absurd and unlikely. Also I can simply hire guards and this is not a bank. Also guards can restrain, arrest, and legally kick out anyone until police have arrived to take the person down town. Also if this is the case you are basically saying "No business should be permitted to operate in the woods" and I been to big bear before. There are a lot of businesses there.



SensationalCinnamon said:


> Oh well your stealing an already popular Idea here from Minnesota off the native american reservation lol. They have casinos in the woods, with pizza buffets available. I doubt you make as much of a killing as the native americans here tho lol they get all the land and tax write offs because of previous civil wars here.


I did not steal anything. Steal would imply I knew of it before I had this idea. I simply wanted to make a casino, I like nature, and pizza and liqour seemed like something easy to sell vs trying to figuring out cost for stuff like meat. So I said a Casino, in the woods that serves pizza. Also what really inspired the idea was Grunkle Stan from Gravity falls. I really love the idea of having a business in the woods.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Your point is that I cant have a casino in the woods since there will be a hostage situation on a regular bases or something of that nature all the time. Which is absolutely absurd and unlikely. Also I can simply hire guards and this is not a bank. Also guards can restrain, arrest, and legally kick out anyone until police have arrived to take the person down town. Also if this is the case you are basically saying "No business should be permitted to operate in the woods" and I been to big bear before. There are a lot of businesses there.


No, that's not my point, and never was. I brought up a hostage situation a grand total of one time, as a hyperbolic worst case scenario to demonstrate that a rural police department would have trouble dealing with the kind of crimes that hit places like Vegas and Atlantic City, primarily largely due to the presence of gambling establishments (which more or less seem to be the ONLY thing keeping Vegas afloat). And now that you mention it, a gambling establishment is very comparable to a bank despite your assertion to the contrary. I don't know how much money is transferred electronically now at these places, but they used to keep everyone's losings in a big sealed off vault. Which is why you get stuff like this: Five memorable Las Vegas casino heists - Las Vegas Sun News.

A couple of overweight, balding security guards are not the same thing as a trained police force. Anyway, where would you house security? Where would you house the employees in general in the middle of the woods? Are they going to fly in by helicopter from Denver every day? At the very least, this couldn't be run year round because of this. Because you won't be getting enough employees to run a real gambling establishment if you have a low population density. 

And I'm sorry, but Pop's general store is not going to attract the same clientele as a casino will. People generally don't lose absolutely everything in places like Big Bear or Jackson Hole, as far as I know.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-but-also-crime-bankruptcy-and-even-suicide/ If cities can barely handle the kind of chaos casinos can bring, I'm not entirely satisfied that a place in the middle of the woods is gonna be running smoothly. There's a reason these kinds of places mostly just exist on reservations, as @SensationalCinnamon said. There are a few places up in the mountains here (in North Carolina) run by the Cherokee. The reservations get most of their money from these kinds of places, but they bring in some nasty crime.

Anyway, I'm really not sure why I'm arguing this, because this is obviously hypothetical. So I'm out. You ever do manage to get a place like this up and running, let me know because pizza and slot machines sounds like fun.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> No, that's not my point, and never was. I brought up a hostage situation a grand total of one time, as a hyperbolic worst case scenario to demonstrate that a rural police department would have trouble dealing with the kind of crimes that hit places like Vegas and Atlantic City, primarily largely due to the presence of gambling establishments (which more or less seem to be the ONLY thing keeping Vegas afloat). And now that you mention it, a gambling establishment is very comparable to a bank despite your assertion to the contrary. I don't know how much money is transferred electronically now at these places, but they used to keep everyone's losings in a big sealed off vault. Which is why you get stuff like this: Five memorable Las Vegas casino heists - Las Vegas Sun News.
> 
> A couple of overweight, balding security guards are not the same thing as a trained police force. Anyway, where would you house security? Where would you house the employees in general in the middle of the woods? Are they going to fly in by helicopter from Denver every day? At the very least, this couldn't be run year round because of this. Because you won't be getting enough employees to run a real gambling establishment if you have a low population density.
> 
> ...


Do you not understand how business works? You dont need to house security you pay them for the day and they go home after so many hours. This shit is not as complicated as you are making it. Like lets say its a warehouse you have people who work day shift, clock out and night shift clocks in. You dont need to house anyone. You just need to make sure they have bathrooms, and a place to eat lunch and take a break. So the fact you think all workers literally LIVE AT WORK is a little delusional. Its not the military. Also what is your obsession with helicopters. I guess you never lived or visited any city located in the woods. Its like any other city. They have schools, they have road ways, they have shops. Its not dead undeveloped land like you seem to be imagining. I guessing you get to work by helicopter everyday since you cant drive? Your argument is absurdly unrealistic.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Do you not understand how business works? You dont need to house security you pay them for the day and they go home after so many hours. This shit is not as complicated as you are making it. Like lets say its a warehouse you have people who work day shift, clock out and night shift clocks in. You dont need to house anyone. You just need to make sure they have bathrooms, and a place to eat lunch and take a break. So the fact you think all workers literally LIVE AT WORK is a little delusional. Its not the military. Also what is your obsession with helicopters. I guess you never lived or visited any city located in the woods. Its like any other city. They have schools, they have road ways, they have shops. Its not dead undeveloped land like you seem to be imagining. I guessing you get to work by helicopter everyday since you cant drive? Your argument is absurdly unrealistic.


Don't need to go getting sour at me because no one here likes your dumb little idea. You want to bring forth an idea, learn the bare bones of social interaction, because that's obviously lost on you.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Don't need to go getting sour at me because no one here likes your dumb little idea. You want to bring forth an idea, learn the bare bones of social interaction, because that's obviously lost on you.


No, you live in a delusional world where everyone lives at work and gets to work by helicopter. I guessing you dont work or if you ever gone to a business you would know this is not how most people get to work. They simply use a bus, a car, or a bike. It has nothing to do with social interaction. You just dont understand how the real world functions and have these bizarre ideas about how people actually get around. Where on earth do people get to work everyday by helicopter alone? Like are you talking about CIA? Since stuff like local businesses do not generally work that way.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> No, you live in a delusional world where everyone lives at work and gets to work by helicopter. I guessing you dont work or if you ever gone to a business you would know this is not how most people get to work. They simply use a bus, a car, or a bike. It has nothing to do with social interaction. You just dont understand how the real world functions and have these bizarre ideas about how people actually get around. Where on earth do people get to work everyday by helicopter alone? Like are you talking about CIA? Since stuff like local businesses do not generally work that way.


Oh. My. God. Hyperbole is lost on you and turns "Vegas and Atlantic City have problems with crime that cannot be dealt with by a rural police force" into "OMG UR SAYING WE'RE GONNA HAVE A HOSTAGE EVERY DAY" and the realities of basic logistics of shuttling people to and from work in wooded area far from civilization as you implied in your original post, turns into "OMG NOBODY DRIVES EVERYBODY TAKES THE HELICOPTERS" (and many out of the way locales such as ski resorts, do generally have employee housing). Please, please, please develop your reading level. 

It has everything to do with social interaction. You are showing a consistent inability to communicate ideas effectively as well as piss poor reading comprehension. You have no stats, no plan, just some cool little idea you got from a children's cartoon.

I'm done. If you're so insecure that you want to get the last word, go right ahead. But fact of the matter is, you're the only one here defending this idea.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> You really are a dense one, aren't you? You may have have the absolute worst reading comprehension I've ever dealt with. Hyperbole is lost on you and turns "Vegas and Atlantic City have problems with crime that cannot be dealt with by a rural police force" into "OMG UR SAYING WE'RE GONNA HAVE A HOSTAGE EVERY DAY" and the realities of basic logistics of shuttling people to and from work in wooded area far from civilization as you implied in your original post, turns into "OMG NOBODY DRIVES EVERYBODY TAKES THE HELICOPTERS" (and many out of the way locales such as ski resorts, do generally have employee housing). Please, please, please develop your reading level.
> 
> It has everything to do with social interaction. You are showing a consistent inability to communicate ideas effectively as well as piss poor reading comprehension. You have no stats, no plan, just some cool little idea you got from a children's cartoon.
> 
> You're weird as hell, and lack any apparent social ability, so I'm done. If you're so insecure that you want to get the last word, go right ahead. But fact of the matter is, you're the only one here defending this idea.


Yes, when you have a business you have to think about how it will oppurate on a daily bases. You are saying "You cant do X since there is a 1 percent chance of this happening". When in fact that should not be the main reason to not do the business. Its kind of like saying "You cant have a business since terrorists will blow it up". Well yeah but terrorists can blow up any building they choose for any reason they choose. It does not mean we just stop creating business. We have back up plans for that to happen and than we have normal operations. You are saying that they cant get to work since they would have to use a helicopter or live on the grounds. Which aside from maybe the military, cruise ships and on some occasions hotel lodges, that kind of thing does not happen. So the fact you are saying is we cant based on that is wrong. Since we have simpler ways of doing things that are much more efficient and every other business has basically already done. I have a job, I dont live at the job. I work there and than I go home with a paycheck. What you are talking about makes no sense, and it does not have any kind of base in reality. So its not relevant to the discussion at all.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

In order for you to build a casino in the woods, you have to at least get to know the demographics of casino-going people living in that area or the nearby town. Who are they? What are their interests? Perhaps the range of age groups, so on and so forth. Thus, you could be prepared to cater to their needs or the manner in which you would like your casino to be build that would attract them to your place of establishment. If you just go about building it and then realizes that there are only a few people in that area that visit your place or they are constantly broke and can't even afford to go gambling once a week, you'll have to find a solution to that. Or move to another wood. If you still want to go ahead, I mean, who am I to stop you? Just ask yourself why is it important for you to build it there and why should they even come to your place when there are other existing casinos in the woods they could go to? What makes your place unique? Write them down and create your plans from there.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Gambling, pizza, alcohol & serial killers in the woods.

This sounds awesome.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

LuvGen said:


> In order for you to build a casino in the woods, you have to at least get to know the demographics of casino-going people living in that area or the nearby town. Who are they? What are their interests? Perhaps the range of age groups, so on and so forth. Thus, you could be prepared to cater to their needs or the manner in which you would like your casino to be build that would attract them to your place of establishment. If you just go about building it and then realizes that there are only a few people in that area that visit your place or they are constantly broke and can't even afford to go gambling once a week, you'll have to find a solution to that. Or move to another wood. If you still want to go ahead, I mean, who am I to stop you? Just ask yourself why is it important for you to build it there and why should they even come to your place when there are other existing casinos in the woods they could go to? What makes your place unique? Write them down and create your plans from there.


That is true and I will take everything you said into consideration. You make a lot of great points and you are totally right. I would probobly be wise to learn about the demographic of where I am going specifically before I want to set up camp there.


----------



## KrumveLT (Jun 8, 2020)

nice idea for casino


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

All you guys say it's a useless idea, but I see the potential. 

Imagine there is someone lost in the woods, almost dying of starvation.
Then he comes across a casino. In the middle of the woods. That serves pizza.

Dream come true. Are you really going to deny someone their life because of geographical constraints?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'll be honest, it sounds pretty bizarre. But that bizarreness makes it sounds like an interesting concept for a movie about someone getting lost in the woods and they come across the woodland version of Las Vegas run by woodland critters. At the casino it eventually becomes a gamble for their lives in some Darwinian survival games - it's pretty wild but at least there's pizza.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> Yes, that is my idea. I going to open a casino in the woods that sells pizza and Alcohol. So thoughts on this?


I approve, but of course, you need a free day spa also. It has to be free to handle the sort of zen treatment the self-indulgent people that would go there will need when they lose their money.

Of course everyone gets 1 and only 1 free day. And you make it really good. Good enough as a spa that it takes them by surprise and they stay for the spa alone. At least in that way, your further fleecing is also somewhat healing. 

And then you have touring holistic instructors that are behind your secret message. They all come with a caveat that they share their therapy for free on that first day bit. It would be like one of those famous movies where every actor in the world has a bit part. 

You also get divas and MCs that are famous to do the MC for the place the same way. And they can do that in persona like Chris Tucker as Ruby Rhod.

Go forth and conquer!

What woods?


----------



## eva26 (Oct 28, 2020)

Already exists here in WA.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Sounds like place where some great comedy TV show will take place at...


----------



## LadyBlueShoes (Nov 6, 2020)

I think I've been there.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Yes, that is my idea. I going to open a casino in the woods that sells pizza and Alcohol. So thoughts on this?


I think that's going to cause a lot of crime and unplanned teen pregnancies in the forest.


----------

